# BIL - negative divergence with stoch oscillator - buy??



## markrmau (15 December 2004)

Ok, I would like to walk through what a T/A person would do with BIL.

BIL - negatives: concern over AUD/USD impact on earnings.

However, perhaps it is now in an oversold position. Also the price seems to be making a negative divergence with the stoch. osc. (perhaps too early to call this though). (Price is making new low which is not confirmed by the oscillator).

What would a T/A do now, assuming the negative divergence is completed? (I expect thurs/fri).


----------



## tech/a (16 December 2004)

Actually when and if it completes it will be a positive divergence.


----------



## markrmau (10 May 2005)

*Re: ASX..ELLIOTT WAVE PART 2*

And Elliot Wave in brambles intraday.... incidentally, brambles had a pretty good reversal yesterday (almost a key reversal), so if sustained today it is possibly worth a quick trade.


----------



## markrmau (12 May 2005)

1. BIL tends to bounce off it's 120 day MA (and has just done so)
2. Another positive divergence with stoch oscillator - however, these price actions were a month apart, so arguably, this is not a valid buy signal.

However, bil looks good to me, will buy on close.


----------



## GreatPig (12 May 2005)

> What would a T/A do now



This T/A bought in yesterday for $7.81.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## markrmau (12 May 2005)

oops stuffed up the chart.

Also should note that trailing indicators - macd and parabolic sar are also indicating buy


----------



## markrmau (13 May 2005)

Holy cow, BIL is currently up 6c in a market that has gone down 1%

This is showing VERY strong buying pressure.

(disclaimer: I have 2420 shares)


----------



## Investor (13 May 2005)

I have 6,000 shares bought at $4 and loving it.


----------



## DTM (13 May 2005)

BIL's touching the 70 dma barrier of $8.03.  It will be interesting to see if it can break it.


----------

